# Umwerfer- und Innenlagermaße für Blizzard



## beat (9. August 2004)

Hi!

Könnte jemand mir bitte diese beiden Maße für den aktuellen Blizzard-Rahmen mitteilen?

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß
beat


----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi Beat,

für den Blizzard Frame benötigst Du einen Top Pull, (Top- oder Downswing)Umwerfer mit einem 28.6mm Durchmesser. Innenlagermasse 73mm und basierend auf der verwendeten Kurbel 108mm oder 113mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (9. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe auch eine Frage zu meinem 04er Blizzard. Da ich keinen neuen Thread anfangen möchte, frage ich hier: Alle meine bisherigen Rockys hatten einen Aufkleber mit der Unterschrift des Schweissers. Diese fehlt beim Blizzard. Ist es am Ende gar nicht handmade in Canada? Ebenso fehlen die STS 3 Decals auf der Kettenstrebe. Diese sind im Katalog abgebildet. Das stört zwar nicht, sondern verwundert nur. Desweiteren wollte ich die billige Kalloy Sattelklemme gegen eine von Tune (Würger) in 28,6 mm tauschen. Es ist unmöglich, diese zu montieren, da der Durchmesser zu klein ist, bzw das Sitzrohr zu groß. Ebensolche Probleme gab es mit einer Salsa Klemme und einer billigen von Acor. Was ist da los? Die Durchmesser sind offensichtlich nicht masshaltig bzw. der Rahmen viel zu dick gepulvert. Dies ist ein wenig ärgerlich, da ich jetzt weiterhin auf dieses werksseitig verbaute Billigteil mit der 4 mm Schraube angewiesen bin, welches kaum Klemmkraft hat (Sattelstütze rutscht mit der Zeit immer tiefer).


----------



## beat (9. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Beat,
> 
> für den Blizzard Frame benötigst Du einen Top Pull, (Top- oder Downswing)Umwerfer mit einem 28.6mm Durchmesser. Innenlagermasse 73mm und basierend auf der verwendeten Kurbel 108mm oder 113mm Einbaulänge.



Danke!

Wüsstest Du mir gerade auch noch das Sattelstützenmaß?

Gruß
beat


----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi Beat,

Of course, it's 26.8mm.


----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi Nihil Baxter,

die fehlenden Sticker für Dein Blizzard können von uns unter Angabe Deiner Rahmennummer und Anschrift zugesandt werden. 

Bezüglich der Sattelklemme. Für das Blizzard benötigst Du eine Sattelklemme mit einem Durchmesser von 30mm, höchstwahrscheinlich ist die Verwendung eines falschen Masses die Ursache Deiner Probleme.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (10. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nihil Baxter,
> 
> die fehlenden Sticker für Dein Blizzard können von uns unter Angabe Deiner Rahmennummer und Anschrift zugesandt werden.


 
Hallo Phil!
Habe dir die Daten per PN geschickt!

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Phil Claus (11. August 2004)

Hi Andre,

The decals are on their way.


----------

